# When I do not have spasms, no anxiety, spasms come, anxiety BEGINS...



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I sometimes get confused by which comes first. Because right now, I am NOT having an episode of IBS, no upper back spasms, no bloated stomach, nothing, and I am as calm as can be. No anxious thoughts, no anxious tendancies...but, as soon as I get the upper back spasms, gas, bloating etc...I feel SO INCREDIBLY ANXIOUS. That's when negative thoughts come in, anxiety, some panicky feelings...It's quite confusing actually. I have tried really hard in the past week and a half to stay away from any foods that I THINK even has the possibiltiy of triggering it and I feel really good...Anyone else confused??


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

bump


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Beach, I wasn't ignoring this just thinking about my response... sorry. I whacked my neck out this am and I'm a bit distracted, lol. But I'll try.I know what you are saying and have experienced this myself and had my pain symptom soar out of control when this happened. I think it is because we have this memory inbedded in our subcons of how an attack progresses and then the negative thinking starts firing and rolls unhindered. The HT I believe short changes this respsonse and nips it in the bud. It creates new neural pathways that, over time, over-ride the old ones that bring on the negative so then positive thoughts become stronger & stronger with each short change.I 'moidered' this explanation more than likely. Eric can explain this like a sleek gliding bike where as I explain it like a Mack truck.







Well that's the best I can do at the moment. lolHopefully Eric can finesse this *ALOT*.Hang in there Beach.







BQ


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

THat's interesting...tell me more on how to conquer this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Beach, sometimes I don't think my conscious thoughts had much to do with getting this turned around. It all happened via hypno. The only thing I did consciously is keep to the 100 day program schedule and build on any positives experiences I had. The HT and my subcon duked it out without much conscious input from me. If you haven't done the program yet, I'd try it. Heck it couldn't hurt ya. If $ is a problem, I had to save up for it and that took months, but I finally pulled the $ together & it definitely was the best $ I ever spent. I feel at times like I was a spectator to all of this. I know, weird but true. That is the beauty of it, I guess. There wasn't a whole lot for me to actually 'do' but listen to the sound of his voice and keep to the schedule.Eric. like I said is much better at splaining this,







Sorry. I'm a bit off today and I probably could have done better here, but I'll keep thinking of a way to splain this better. LOLSorry,BQ


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

How much is it?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Beach, here's the link to the site: http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com From there I looked at the order form. It says: CD's $120. US Dollars or Cassettes $88. US $'sPlus $12. for US Priority Mail.BQ


----------

